# Umfrage : CSI - Ermittlerin



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2009)

Wer ist die schönste CSI - Ermittlerin ?

1.Marg Helgenberger
2.Emily Procter
3.Melina Kanakaredes
4.Sofia Milos
5.Anna Belknap
6.Jorja Fox
7.Eva la Rue
8.Cote de Pablo
9.Sasha Alexander


----------



## saviola (20 Sep. 2009)

für mich Sasha Alexander:drip:


----------



## lilalaune (20 Sep. 2009)

:drip:


----------



## verena86 (20 Sep. 2009)

Für mich sind es zwei Emily procter und sasha Alexander


----------



## SabberOpi (20 Sep. 2009)

Was haben Cote de Pablo und Sasha Alexander mit CSI zu tun?????


Für mich ganz klar Eva la Rue und Emily Procter


----------



## gamma (20 Sep. 2009)

Cote de Pablo
Navy CIS ist ursprünglich aus der CSI-Serie entstanden................


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2009)

SabberOpi schrieb:


> Was haben Cote de Pablo und Sasha Alexander mit CSI zu tun?????
> 
> 
> Für mich ganz klar Eva la Rue und Emily Procter



Navy CIS schon gehört ?


----------



## Buterfly (20 Sep. 2009)

Das CSI in den Serien CSI - Miami, New York usw. steht für "Crime Scene Investigation" was nichts anderes heißt als Spurensicherung. Bei Navy CIS steht das CIS für "Criminal Investigative Service" und das ist der Behörde NCIS der amerikanischen Marine nachempfunden.

Navy CIS ist kein Ableger von CSI sondern eine eigeneständige Produktion. Wenn überhaupt stammt Navy CIS aus der Serie "JAG - Im Auftrag der Ehre", wo das Team ihren ersten Fall löst.

Nur mal so zur Info nebenbei.

Was die Umfrage betrifft, bin ich für Sasha Alexander. Obwohl ich Eva la Rue, Emily Procter und Cote de Pablo sicher auch nicht von der Bettkante stoßen würde


----------



## Bacelin (20 Sep. 2009)

Eva la Rue


----------



## Emilysmummie (7 Okt. 2009)

*Eva LaRue​*


​
*Melina Kanakaredes​*


​


----------



## Castor Troy (7 Okt. 2009)

Mein Favorit ist 
*Marg Helgenberger*


----------



## Hossa1986 (7 Okt. 2009)

Bei mir sinds auch zwei Cote de Pablo und Sasha Alexander :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## astrosfan (8 Okt. 2009)

1. Sofia Milos
2. Emily Procter
3. Marg Helgenberger


----------



## Punisher (8 Okt. 2009)

1. Cote de Pablo
2. Emily Procter

Mehr braucht man nicht.


----------



## Mandalorianer (8 Okt. 2009)

schwere entscheidung...

1. Cote de Pablo
2. Marg Helgenberger


----------



## walme (11 Nov. 2009)

1x hq


​ 
sagt doch alles ​


----------



## fisch (19 Nov. 2009)

Keine Frage:
EMILY


----------



## floyd (19 Nov. 2009)

gamma schrieb:


> Cote de Pablo
> Navy CIS ist ursprünglich aus der CSI-Serie entstanden................




Irrtum : Navy CIS ist aus JAG - Im Auftrag der Ehre entstanden , aber trotz aller Dinge mein Voting für Cote dePablo


----------



## qwertzi (12 Okt. 2010)

Ist doch ganz klar Emily Procter. Es gibt bei CSI keine hübschere ermittlerin.:thumbup:


----------



## HawkeyeBerlin (23 Okt. 2010)

Ganz eindeutig Cote de Pablo!


----------



## willbilder (24 Okt. 2010)

Cote de Pablo ohne Frage.


----------



## kayleigh1960 (10 Nov. 2010)

1.Eva LaRue
2.Emily Procter
3.Sacha Alexander
4.Marg Helgenberger
5.Melina Kanakaredes


----------



## Actros1844 (10 Nov. 2010)

Ganz klar Cote de Pablo.


----------



## Dirk-sf (25 Jan. 2011)

1. Beim Navy-CIS ist es für mich eindeutig *Cote de Pablo*!
2. Beim CSI ist es für mich eindeutig *Emily Procter*!


----------



## congo64 (27 Jan. 2011)

1.Emily Procter


2.Sofia Milos


3.Cote de Pablo


4.Eva la Rue


----------



## Honka666 (12 März 2011)

willbilder schrieb:


> Cote de Pablo ohne Frage.


 also ohne frage...hier ist einfach alles scharf^^


----------



## Amana (2 Dez. 2012)

Marg Helgenberger


----------



## Lazerus (14 Dez. 2012)

1. Jorja Fox
2. Anna Belknap
3. Emily Procter


----------



## RalfBHV (14 Dez. 2012)

1. Cote de Pablo
2. Emily Procter
3. Sasha Alexander


----------



## brian69 (15 Dez. 2012)

Sofia Milos und Emily Proctor

aber es fehlen Vanessa Ferlito und Daniela Ruah


----------



## chini72 (15 Dez. 2012)

Meine klare Nr.1 ist Eva la Rue!!


----------



## tigrib36 (26 Dez. 2012)

schwere entscheidung aber für mich auch Cote de Pablo


----------



## aragorn81 (1 Jan. 2013)

Emily Procter :thumbup:


----------



## Masterff (2 Jan. 2013)

ICH BIN SCHOCKIERT!!
So eine Umfrage und man vergisst Vanessa Ferlito?
Ist zwar nicht mehr bei CSI NY aber war meiner Meinung nach mit Abstand die heißeste aller CSI Ermittlerinnen jemals..


----------



## scudo (2 Jan. 2013)

für mich eindeutig Emily Procter.


----------



## der_hals (29 März 2013)

Melina Kanakaredes, weil sie oft tief blicken lässt.
Als Schauspielerin aber Cote de Pablo


----------



## kc215 (2 Apr. 2013)

Die Beste: Cote de Pablo bei NCIS
Eine schöne und heisse Frau


----------



## DauergeilJ (3 Apr. 2013)

Ganz klar Nr. 1: *Marg Helgenberger*

Danach *Jorja Fox* und Milena Kanakaredes


----------



## nase94 (1 Nov. 2015)

Ist doch klar, Cote de Pablo!


----------



## Wombel (15 Nov. 2015)

Schwere Entscheidung, jede hat was für sich. Meine Nummer 1 wäre Daniela Ruah, dahinter kann ich nicht weiter sortieren.


----------



## Baustert Paul (4 Apr. 2022)

Für mich sind es:
1) Daniela Ruah
2) Renee Felice Smith
3) Emily Procter
4) Eva Larue
5) Cote de Pablo
6) Melina Kanakaredes
7) Marg Helgenberger 
8) Sofia Milos 
:thx::thx::thx::thx:love3love3love3love3love3love3


----------



## winters3107 (19 Apr. 2022)

1. Emily Procter
2. Eva La Rue
3. der Rest

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## foccotorte (26 Aug. 2022)

Emily Procter


----------

